# Mag-Tek-Releases



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

A new release concept will be on the market soon.

I now have a Patent Pending on my design, and want to tell someone about it. So here I am. The releases wil be called 
Mag-Tek-Releases.

This release uses magnets for pressure adjustments. You just rotate the magnet for more or less pressure. This is not a hairy trigger. The trigger has no travel until it breaks away from the magnet. That means if you squeeze on the triger and let up nothing has moved. That means no more miss-fires. It also means that you dont fell any motion when you pull on the trigger. This will help with target panic.

We are starting out with a wrist strap release to fill the major market. hand held and back tension releases will be next. Like all new ideas it takes time to get started. 

The wrist strap release only has two moving parts. It has a wear pin, so if you could wear it out it would be cheep to replace.
With a break away motion the trigger parts are never pushed to the edge of eachother. So it would take a major amount of wear to miss-fire. This release redefines the word crisp-release.

I strated shooting 38 years ago in NFAA in Pee Wee division and have seen a lot. And I see a lot of great releases on the market. This release of mine will set a new standerd for that, I hope the market will fallow. I am open for investers ect.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

*Nice...*

Hi there,

sure looks like a nice product.
Can't wait till it reaches the market.
Eager 2 try one out.

Vorian


----------



## smbowhunter (Nov 28, 2003)

Same here always looking for new stuff this one look really good..


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Interesting !
PM sent.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks and sounds nice.
Approx. when will it be released and how much, I want one


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Awesome idea! I've been searching for high and low a no-travel trigger release that has a med-heavy action. Would love to try one out if you're sending out field test samples.
When can we expect them on the market, and what kind of price are you shooting for?


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

It looks like it will take 1 to 2 months to get the first run done. I'm having a mold built for the magnet. That is why I havent told anyone who the release company is yet. And I welcome other release companys to work with me on them too.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Wow!*

That looks like quality to me. If the quality on the inside matches the outside I am very interested. Are you going to make a hand-held one? Before Vegas I hope???? I would really like to try this new concept. It sounds like it has great possibilities. It just breaks away! No travel? No anticipation! Cool!

Sounds great!

Keep me posted!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Getting close to the Vegas shoot. I'm not sure I can get the hand held or BT releases ready that fast, I will try.

I have a good working hand held proto-type working.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Release*

Let us know when and how we can get one. I would order now if possible. I would be very interested in the hand held also.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok, here is a pic of a of a hand held Mag-Tek-Release. This is the first release I designed with a magnet.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

*I've actually been lucky enough to shoot these*

I've been fortunate to shot both the handheld and the wrist-strap models of the magnetic releases. They are both extremely crisp when the release breaks. There is no movement on the trigger. I personally like a release that you can put a little pressure on the trigger and then push and pull through the shot. I really think we have the next cool invention to hit the release market. I've shot just about every release out there at one time or another and I can really say the designer of this product is truely on to something!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Interesting how the advancement of MAGNET type systems is now coming to pass.

WAY BACK, Bear Archery had the magnetic arrow rest, but it didn't stay around too long - too bad.

Then, recently, there is the MAGNOCK system that works to near perfection.

Now, important strides to get away from the sears and using MAGNETS for releases? 

What is next?

Looks like an interesting concept. Will you have them at the ATA show in Indianapolis come January?

Price?

field14


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes we will have the wrist strap at the trade show. I hope to see you then.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Do you have any full pic of the wrist strap relase that you can share with us? Very, very interesting concept, I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

No new pic's yet. I will have two pre-run production modles soon. Then you can see the finished modle of the wrist strap release.

Anyone that would like to contact me can get me at 817-581-5809 Texas time.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Back Tension Model?*

Any pictures or drawings of the BT Model? Remember when designing the BT model that angling the hook support post toward the index finger has been found to make the release shoot smoother with less pressure off a d-loop.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm still working on the BT model. It takes a lot of money to get a 1000 releases built and ready to sale. Investors are welcome, as well as other release companys.


----------



## Tur-bow (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks like a pretty awesome concept.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



arrowactionarch said:


> *Yes we will have the wrist strap at the trade show. I hope to see you then. *


Hello

Don't for get old [ Unk ] My lips are sealed  

Later
Unk


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

What is the reliability and longevity of the magnets strength? What kind of warranty will the release magnets have? Ken


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks like a nice product you've come up with there! Keep us informed on it's development and production...


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Good questions Mr. Bond.

The magnets will hold their strength for several thousand years or more I have been told by the company making them for me. These new type of magnets are much better than the old ones we use to have. The can take up to 170 degrees before it would weaken them.

The magnet has a metal sleeve around it to prevent chips. It's plated to prevent rust.


What ever the release company's warranty is applies. Withen 6 months we may see a few release companys making differnt models. This is a patent pending Idea

The company making the wrist strap model will have a life time limited warranty. Meaning as long as it is not abused they will repair it free of charge. If a release went threw a house fire I dont think it would be coverd ect. 

The release has a wear pin in it, If you could wear threw it it would be cheep to replace. The internal parts are case harden to a 60 rockwell and plated. That is much harder than stainless steel . We are trying out a titanium c6 grade wear pin.


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

I am really looking foward to infos on the BT release. Although I can't quite envision how you are going to impliment a magnet in a backtension. (Then again this missing creativity is probably why I am not an inventor.)


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL, I have some vision, just think about any type of a release that has no travel to anticipate. Then think of a back tension release you cant feel any travel in.

The way I use magnets in any release is to remove the travel fell. So simple and works great. 

Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hinge Release*

Hopefully at least one of the BT models will have a straight handle with finger grooves. Seems like the majority of mfgs seem to think that the only way to build one is with a lot of curve back in the handle on hinge releases. A few are starting to offer models with straighter handles and I think they are easier to shoot.

Jbird


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Hinge Release*



Jbird said:


> *Hopefully at least one of the BT models will have a straight handle with finger grooves. Seems like the majority of mfgs seem to think that the only way to build one is with a lot of curve back in the handle on hinge releases. A few are starting to offer models with straighter handles and I think they are easier to shoot.
> 
> Jbird *


Hello Jbird
Iam also inclned to agree with you here.

I have a release with no groves in it and it tucks nice in a anchore.


Now Ken's idea i think is great. I see no limit to any designed or shape ] he may choose

I would love to see a release. That would be set off from a straight ] or finger grove shape design release ] From the center of the back of the release . While pulling through the shot.Inturn while the hand is colasping or closeing into a fist shape.

Where as the brain recieves no signal from thumb or finger .
nerve endings.

My Wish
Later
Unk


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

In total agreeance with Jbird on this one. It annoys the heck outa me that the major release companys seem to think a swept handle is the way to go. The simple machenics of getting a release to go off surprise should dictate that the bottom fingers be as far forward as possible. If anything, the releases should be reverse swept to a degree.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

SFA,

I agree with you and Jbird too.
Part of the reason most releases don't fit my large hands is because they're swept back too much.
Except for the Insatiable, they're painful to hold for me.
Straighter is better, imo. 


Sag.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

I am in for the STRAIGHT handle as well, perhaps we need to start a need thread on this one!

Hope there are going to be some samples at the ata show.

Travis


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok, now what size holes and how thick do you want them?


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

bout the same size as the hole in a insatiable 2. plenty big enuff for a large hand.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

You should have at least 2 sizes to make most people happy.
One about the size as a Fits Me would definately interest me.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello All

Well i had some time today from my retirement scedual  meaning honey due jobs  

So i still had some question on Ken's new design.
And man typeing isn't my thing.

So i called Ken.
And we had a lenthy coversasion. He was very graysious

And he went to great detail in explaining his new idea.
And others.

You know, if i was younger. I think i would love to get in on the ground floor of this new venture.This new consept, in my view has a lot of merrit, and no way to go, but up in sales.

After talking to him. I sure you, i can see he is going to make a change in archery in comparison to the complound bow .

I was very impressed . with his plans for our archery future.

Again thanks Ken for your good will.

Later 
Unk


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Thank You Mr. Bond

It's nice to talk with archers that have been in this game as long as you and I have. I hope to meet you someday. 

With this new release consept I would of thought some release companys would of called me by now. I would rather join them than compete with them. It would give archers something better in a few ways and make everyone happy. I did get 5 investors interested. Call me at 817-581-5809 and lets talk .


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

arrowactionarch said:


> *With this new release consept I would of thought some release companys would of called me by now. I would rather join them than compete with them. It would give archers something better in a few ways and make everyone happy. I did get 5 investors interested. Call me at 817-581-5809 and lets talk . *


LOL! Not likely. You have a patent. Archery is rife with patent litigation. It is unlikely that any company would be interested in producing your release. They might be interested in buying your patent outright, but they'd like it for next to nothing.

I have been doing a lot of thinking lately. (I'm in a midlife crisis!) One of the things I've been thinking about is business systems. The world is FULL of great ideas. Most of them go no where because very few people know how to build a business system. Here's an example:

I think it is safe to say that almost anyone can make a better Hamburger than McDonalds. But McDonalds is a huge corporation because they built a wonderful business system. Their expertise is not hamburgers. It is the business system of delivering a mediocre hamburger.

Most people with a good idea dream of building a business based on that idea but never do anything. Some try and fail because they jump in without any thought as to why they are in business or even what business they are in. Many fail because they have no business system and they just "wing it."

If you want people to use your release you'll have to design a business system to sell releases and build the business on your own. If you don't feel like thinking about all that business stuff you should put your patent in a draw and pull it out when you need to sue a manufacturer for patent infringement.

If you choose to get into the release business, take some time to design a business system. Don't just jump into business or you will spend a lot of money and fail. Study the current release makers and see what their business system looks like and design yours based on their system and try to improve it.

Have fun and Good Luck!

Oh, I know yoou are excited, but don't announce products before they are close to shipping. People loose interest quickly if you run into problems and need to delay.

One more thing. Form a Corporation or LLC to protect your personal assets. All you need is one release to malfunction and you could loose everything you own.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I know what your talking about. I was burnt once before. The wrist strap release will be out soon with a release company. 

This consept will not put anyone out of buisness. But it will get a large market share. Several shooters shoot for money and shoot what money pays then to shoot. And several top Pro's can win with a broom stick and duct tape. 

I'm thinking more of on the line of a lottery for the average shooter to win some money by shooting my release. That opens up the door to far more shooters to win than just a few Pro's. What do you think of that?

I started shooting releases the first year they hit NFAA in the late1960's. I have seen most of what works for most companys. I have never seen a program that thanks the buyers of a product, have you?


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Quite a stir!*

Pay attention here folks! I think that we are on the verge of a large step forward in release technology. Think about it. No travel! No anticipation! Not likely go go off and slap you in the chops! It sounds like this release will teach us how to shoot with back tension. Safe! It is either shot or not. No scary let downs. You stop pulling and it will not shoot. Read the posts! This is causing quite a stir. 

I like the thought of the lottery system to reward buyers. That sounds interesting. 

I have tried every release on the market for many years and for about 30 of those years I stayed with my little old 2 finger Stan. Now I finaly have changed to a 3 finger Original Stan by CG and it works great. However, this new concept sure intrigues me. BT is the way to go.

Onward and forward!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Allow me to just agree with baldmountain on many of his points and expand on them a bit.

You will not get serious investors without a solid business plan. It sounds like you've got a great concept in prototype form but don't yet have a solid plan on how to get it to market. At least you are legally protecting your idea which is the first step but you've got to formalize the plan going forward.

I would agree that you will have a hard time finding an existing release company that will buy the patent for a good price (from your perspective) - plus, since they didn't invent it they may not be as driven to push the design (especially at the expense of the releases they did invent).

I think your best best is to get some help (i.e. financial expertise etc.) and put together a business plan ASAP. Then you can pursue getting investors and start doing something with this. You'll probably have to start small but you could make a go of this. Zenith is a good example to look at for starters but I think you've got potential to go beyond that as you've got a huge market with hunters (that Zenith - being pure back tension - doesn't have).

I would also suggest you find a way to do a limited run of hand held releases ASAP and get them into the hands of a bunch of us who can test them this winter and give you feedback etc. Quite frankly, you are too late in the ball game to hit the hunting market at this point anyway. If I were you, my priority would be getting hand held (many of us hunt with hand helds anyway as a side note) out in limited quantities for the winter spot season and in advance of the big shoots over the winter. Many of us would be willing to pay you whatever it takes to cover your costs on the releases to test them out for you and provide feedback (I know I would). Heck, I'd love to try one out for my spot leagues which start up in December - there are quite a few top archers in my area that I shoot with in leagues (including the winner of the senior division at Vegas last year) that love trying out new stuff like this. Plus, you would be more likely to get investors if they could get their hands on a release and be convinced of the quality involved.

Where are you from anyway?


----------



## MN Archer (May 23, 2003)

I have to chime in a little - I'm a nobody in the archery world, but I do hunt with a hand-held BT-type release, and I am positively DROOLING over this concept! I'll be following this thread with a LOT of interest!


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I understand and agree with what you said. I do have a plan in the works

I already have a release company building them. It will be at the ATA show, and in several magazines soon. Its locked into a few large archery distributors. The release company should be ready for orders within a month, thats when I'll let everyone know who they are.

The other release models are up for grabs by anyone interested. And if done soon I see no reason why the other style releases could'nt be ready for the ATA show. I learned not to have all my eggs in one basket years ago.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

I hope there are plans in the works for a 4 finger hand held trigger fired release. I can't speak for anyone but myself but, as a spot shooter I would be more than willing to buy one as soon as they are ready. Your idea has a lot of merit and could revolutionize releases. I for one want to be on the list for one as soon as you get your production up and running.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

When you say a release company is already building your hunting model are you subbing the manufacturing out to them but you are marketing and selling the release under your own name or have they incorporated into their line of releases...under their name? I'm hoping it's the former vs. the later so that you can still bundle and market them with the hand helds (regardless of who actually manufactures them for you). If you've sold the rights to the release you may have lost that opportunity.

In any case, I'd like to get my hands on one of your hand helds as soon as I can.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

They are building one release under their name brand using " Mag-Tek Release" series. Licensed under my Patent Pending.

We worked out a contract on one release only. They can not build a release with out my final approval. The same will go for anyone that wants to market my next releases. That way several companys can have my releases without competing with eachother. I dont want to be in the manuracturing area.

My phone number is 817-581-5809 ask for Ken


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

How thick do you want a BT release. 1/2",5/8" or what I like 3/4" thick?

On the wrist strap comming out soon.

Would you pay one dollar more to be able to take it apart?

Would you pay two dollars more for a Titanium wear pin?

Do you want green or black?

Thanks for the input...Ken


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

arrowactionarch said:


> *How thick do you want a BT release. 1/2",5/8" or what I like 3/4" thick?
> *


I shot a Carter Target 4 for a while and had to sell it. Same with the Chocolate Addiction. Both of them used a stock that was too thin. It caused the skin between the first and second knuckles on my index finger to pinch against my first knuckle and it hurt. At the moment I'm shooting a Scott Longhorn and find it extremely comfortable. The thickness and shape of the handle are very good. Shape of the handle is critical for comfort. Not so much for a hunter who shoots one or two arrows but for us target shooters who shoot 200-300 arrows during a practice session.



arrowactionarch said:


> *On the wrist strap comming out soon.
> *


I'm not a hunter so I'll wait for the BT model.



arrowactionarch said:


> *Would you pay one dollar more to be able to take it apart?
> *


Yes. (Otherwise I'll have to buy a new one when I force it apart.  )



arrowactionarch said:


> *Would you pay two dollars more for a Titanium wear pin?
> *


Yes. Titanium is cool.



arrowactionarch said:


> *Do you want green or black?
> *


Green, or a Candy Apple read, or midnight blue. Yeah, midnight blue...



arrowactionarch said:


> *Thanks for the input...Ken *


Your welcome.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Black, you cant go wrong there.

Titaniam, YES.

Take apart, YES

ADam G


----------



## extraham (Mar 17, 2003)

*mag release*

Black - yes
titanium - yes
take apart - yes


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Candy Apple Red and yes to the other 2. 

Lets get the target models going so I can spend my money for one. I am starting to get antsy.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Color*

Red, Blue , Black

Ti Yes, 

Takeapart Yes,

9/16 to 5/8" Is good! Maybe 1/2" for women.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i know, i know, but i'm using it as a ready reference. my safeshot is 5/8" thick and very comfortable to me. a release that thick or even 11/16" thick would be a nice feel.

a question before i give an idea......is the handheld/back tension model's handle a 2 peice design? if so, would it be possible to include 'sizing plates' so that one could customize the thickness of the handle?

machine one half so that all the working pieces are contained in it, where the other half would be a cover, so to speak. start out at 1/2" thick as stock, and include a 1/16" and a 1/8" 'sizing plate' so that we can get that 'just right' fit. that way the women have one, then should the guys need a thicker handle, just add a plate or use both if needed.

does that make sense?

i think custom colors should be a special order option. stock finish, would be a flat black so that anyone can use it for hunting without reservation.

the high wear parts made from titanium is a nice touch and greatly improves longevity and precision of the release.

thats my ideas......you can laugh now......i can hear that voice of mr garrison from southpark in my head......"wrong......try again dumba$$"


----------



## MN Archer (May 23, 2003)

5/8" sounds just about right to me.

Titanium - well, if it's really worth it, sure! I'm not a metallurgist or anything so I'd have to take your word that the titanium really has advantages over high-grade steels.

Take apart? Um.... Maybe? Depending on how complex it is on the inside....  I've ruined a release or two from "tinkering" with it.  

Color - that honestly doesn't make a bit of difference to me. But I do have to confess to a preference for green and/or black. 

Looking forward to seeing these babies.... I need a good BT release!  ALthough someone also mentioned a hand-held with a trigger - that would be dang sweet too! (Gotta say though, I like pinky-triggers better than thumb triggers)


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



MN Archer said:


> *5/8" sounds just about right to me.
> 
> Titanium - well, if it's really worth it, sure! I'm not a metallurgist or anything so I'd have to take your word that the titanium really has advantages over high-grade steels.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello All
Just been sitting on the side line enjoying all the suggestion and thoughs of others.

Then [ bump] Now i can under stand this young mans thought about takeing something a part and looseing parts.

But lets take this a step futher.] Now if this release is put to gether with pins.

Then stop and try to remember when you tried to take something apart that was erectted with pins.

Now not only cause a proplem with the buyer takeing it apart.

But i will asure you it will also cause one big head ache when the manafacture has to take it in for repair.

And can you realalize the pressure inturn placed on this release when they try removeing the pins. Even if they use a press with a punch.Pressure is not only in the area of the pin.

So my vote here is for the release to be able to be taken a part by buyer or manufacture in a relax state.

Yes to the rod

Open to the color.

My thoughts
Later 
Unk


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2002)

What baldmountain said.

Reno


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Wrist strap should be on the market soon


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

> In total agreeance with Jbird on this one. It annoys the heck outa me that the major release companys seem to think a swept handle is the way to go. The simple machenics of getting a release to go off surprise should dictate that the bottom fingers be as far forward as possible. If anything, the releases should be reverse swept to a degree.


 

I COMPLETELY AGREE!! I have argued with people for a decade about that very same thing. Told Jerry Carter that a hundred times, at least. Didn't listen. Hate the swept back handles. They kill all preload in the relaese hand. The pinky should be at least an inch ahead of the middle finger. 

I am interested to shoot this new release. I think it will work well.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I have always thought that a release that functions the way I think this one will is the ticket. I would be real curioous to know how it functions. Would it require a safety type button for drawing and letting down. Can you adjust the amount of increase tension required to activate the shot.

I think I would love to try this. If you get a triggerless BT style release to activate without travel, you will have solve the #1 problem for guys who have trouble getting a BT release to work for them. How many time have you heard a new BT user say that they are pulling like crazy and can't get the release to go off (really can't manage to get it to travel (rotate)).

If your release solves this, you will have a huge seller, for sure. It will be as close to the"magic cure" as anyone has ever come.


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

Since most of my ideas have been stated by others in this thread, I have been holding off on listing my wish list. The straight handle would be great, as would a wide body. 
The question that RobVos raises interests me too. Can one adjust the amount of tension needed to activate the shot. Oh yeah, here is another vote for dark blue, and a large grip size.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with Jim and Jbird. Swept handles feel like I have to HOLD ON to the release to keep it from flying out of my hand. Creates a lot of hand tension. What Jim said about the preload is absolutely correct.

Adam G


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Hand To Release*

Here is a way! Since the conversation has turned to hand relationship to the release I will show you all something I do. 

I agree with Jbird and Jim also. A straight handle is good. I shoot a CJ Original Stan and I set it up a bit different than most. Some of you may want to try this method. The handle of this release is pretty straight but I still set it up so that when I draw the string, the release back is nearly parallel to the path of the arrow. (See the pics) To break that down, I pull the release with one finger, and let the second finger ride along to rotate the release with the third finger in back of the release for safety. Draw the release (verrrrrrry carefully) Right GRIV? then relax the hand and increase tension on the second finger to execute the shot. It won't take much! Sorry for getting off the track but this may also help in the design of the Mag-Tek release. Right Ken?


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Next Pic*

Here is pic 2


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Last pic*

This shows the release with the second finger removed. as you can see the whole weight of the bow is pulled with the index finger. You may need to do a lot of one finger push-ups to build up the strength. Ha Ha


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Last pic*



Oldpro said:


> *This shows the release with the second finger removed. as you can see the whole weight of the bow is pulled with the index finger. You may need to do a lot of one finger push-ups to build up the strength. Ha Ha  *



Hello Youg-un

Now after pulling it back with one finger to anchor.

Explain the next step for maybe your 2nd finer or what.

Thanks Gene
For this post and are phone conversasion
Later
Unk


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks Gene

I see you come from the old timers school of shooting like I do. I hope several shooters reading this post looks hard at the way you shoot your release. It's still the best way to shoot back tension. It lets you relax to shoot it and is easer to drive deep into your subconsoious mind.

I have been reading what everyone is looking for. Thanks for the input.

Ken


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*First pic!*

Unk,

I draw the release like the first pic. The second finger is on the release but "NO PULLING IS DONE WITH THAT FINGER" until I get to full draw and relax the hand. That is because the slightest pull or rotation will shoot the release.

You are right Ken, It takes a lot of contortion to shoot a release this way. Note that the second ad third fingers are pushing towards the string to avoid a knuckle sandwich. The wrist is also cocked to the left. (Right handed shooter)


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I love reading how others work their releases. Great post Gene. Not sure exactly how many "Premies" I would have if I ever tried to shoot like that, but the number would be high.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Arrowsarc said:


> *Since most of my ideas have been stated by others in this thread, I have been holding off on listing my wish list. The straight handle would be great, as would a wide body.
> The question that RobVos raises interests me too. Can one adjust the amount of tension needed to activate the shot. Oh yeah, here is another vote for dark blue, and a large grip size. *


 1=Yes the tension is adjustable.

2=I like a wide body too, 5/8" to 3/4" with lots of radius.

3=The BT model I have now has adjustable 3rd finger placement.

Thanks...Ken


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

JDES900X said:


> *I COMPLETELY AGREE!! I have argued with people for a decade about that very same thing. Told Jerry Carter that a hundred times, at least. Didn't listen. Hate the swept back handles. They kill all preload in the relaese hand. The pinky should be at least an inch ahead of the middle finger.
> 
> I am interested to shoot this new release. I think it will work well. *


I agree also. That is why I took the new Big Horn Pivoting back tension head and put it on my Old Carter Colby release. I hate those swept back handles. Even on the Colby I build up the third finger area so that my third finger can be at even a greater angle. Anyone looking for a BigHorn? 

I'll post a pic. 

And for anyone wondering. I did not modify my Colby at all to get the BigHorn head to work with it. It just makes it.. and it works great. Finally a good pivoting head to use with a D Loop.

I even bought a few spare BigHorn Heads from carter so that I can convert my other Colbys.

Jeff


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I would like to see a pic of what you want.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello All


On 2nd thought i would also like to see a pic. of it.

Thanks 
Later
Unk


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow thanks for the interest. : )

Several investors are knocking at my door. And I have so many orders for releases. 

I want to thank you for reading this trend.


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi thanks so far for the chance for an interactive discussion on your new release. If this release BT turns out to be nearly as good as it sounds that it will, I am sure that you will also be receiving an order from me. 
On the other hand like Unk Bond, I sure would like to see a picture of the release even if it is just a CAD image. It is clear if you are still dealing with patent issues or have concerns about other manufactures, then I will still have to try and be PATIENT.
Thanks!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



arrowactionarch said:


> *I would like to see a pic of what you want. *



Hello All 
Arroarc 

My post refering that on second thought i also would like to see a picture.

My post was in acord with Ken's post here.
Asking the same thing.

Thanks
Later
Unk


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

*Shame on me!*

Unk sorry your right. See that's what happens when you reply to a thread without re-reading the previous threads. (Shame on me!) Still I am interested in seeing some pictures. Take care!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Shame on me!*



Arrowsarc said:


> *Unk sorry your right. See that's what happens when you reply to a thread without re-reading the previous threads. (Shame on me!) Still I am interested in seeing some pictures. Take care! *



Hello Arrowarc

No prob. my friend.

Have a good day.

Later
Unk


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

This release only has two moving parts and a magnet. No springs or anything hard to deal with in yaking it apart.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



arrowactionarch said:


> *This release only has two moving parts and a magnet. No springs or anything hard to deal with in yaking it apart. *


 r


Hello Ken & All

Man ] how many releases i have had- that used a thumb trigger.
And you could fill the travel- before the thumb trigger got solid.

I never called it travel in a thumb release. I called it a lot slop in the hammer trigger.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now Ken comes along and offers us some relief here.

With his new design with two moving parts and a magnet

Guys i can't wait to give one a honest try.

By the way Ken . Dose senior citizen get a different place in line.
Say maybe the head of the waiting line, for us seniors  

Ken ] iam with you a 100%. Along with a lot of your other friends.

Later
Your friend 
G D Bond [Unk]


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Mr. Bond I heard you just broke a scope rod. I told you it coud happen to anyone at any time. Good luck with the new Ti Rods you orderd from Oldpro.

If arrowwraps dont hog up all the threads in here I'll let you know when I'll have a release for you.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



arrowactionarch said:


> *Hey Mr. Bond I heard you just broke a scope rod. I told you it coud happen to anyone at any time. Good luck with the new Ti Rods you orderd from Oldpro.
> 
> If arrowwraps dont hog up all the threads in here I'll let you know when I'll have a release for you. *


You know when you and i were talking about them.

Well i did call him, a couple times.

And i was also relateing this to a scope maker.

Now i have never -- and let me repeat never in all my years of twanging on a bow. To have this happen.

I think it was his tread .And a power of suggestion. That put a hex one me.[Smile]

Man when i looked down in the grass and the dot and lense was stareing up at me. Just think this could have been on a concrete floor. With a glass lense .And you know what they cost. And not counting the damage to my scope. When $10.00 would have saved me time and money. Right then I went to the phone. And called the Old Pro. Well he got a chuckle out of it.
Anyway i ordered 2.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now back to the tread subject here. 

Well i don't have know birthday comeing up.
And is to long till Christmas.

But i do have a check book. And its like a match book cover book. It covers all of the Big boys, little toys  

Full speed a head ] usin's  is ready

Right guys
Later
Unk


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

arrowactionarch said:


> *A new release concept will be on the market soon.
> 
> I now have a Patent Pending on my design, and want to tell someone about it. So here I am. The releases wil be called
> Mag-Tek-Releases.
> ...



Hello Ken
I think with all of my chatter and other good post to this tread .Has started to put my favorite picture on the back burner.

So i have brought the release picture forward. Something this important to archery . And of a new concept design of a release that only has 2 moveing parts. Should be in front of all new vistors to this tread.
Hope you don't mine.
Unk
PS Ken would you be so kind to present and post the picture and subject below my quote post here. I tried and lost the picture.

Thank You
G D Bond [Unk]


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

arrowactionarch said:


> *ttt *


Short attention span waining... Loosing interest.... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...


Sorry, I'm an impatient type. 

As my kids say when my wife is making cookies. "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?" "Are they done yet?"...


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok here is the pic


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

Is Titanium really a better wear material than a high grade steel? I was under the impression that in the same size part steel was stronger, and could be of higher hardness than Ti. Ti is lighter, and possibly stiffer depending on treatment.

I can remember when I was really into custom knives that Ti blade material could not be heat treated to nearly the hardness of a good quality blade steel. It's only real good quality for knives was either it's resistnace to corosion in salt enviornments and certain uses for the military.

However in the past couple years maybe new alloys and techniques have been introduced that make have brought them closer together.

Frankly I think of Ti as a gimic/marketing in most applications it's used for in general consumer products, it's a material now that everyone goes "OOohhhhhhhh" when they see on a product or ad, with no real idea of the materials true properties. Though for the manufacturer if it sells more product.....


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

We are still testing the Ti wear pin. Not sure its going to work yet.

Some of the new Ti is as hard as ceramic. We are getting parts in for the release. We hope to have all the parts in by the end of the month.


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

Yeah I did a little looking around after my post and it seems some of the new beta Ti's are pretty promising, along with the new liquidmetal stuff.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

It looks like we still might have releases ready to ship at the end of the month. 

You archers liked so many colars we decided to make them several colars.

Good luck.... Ken


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



arrowactionarch said:


> *It looks like we still might have releases ready to ship at the end of the month.
> 
> You archers liked so many colars we decided to make them several colars.
> 
> Good luck.... Ken *


Hello Ken.

Great--Right on. Pleasing to my ears.  


Later
Unk


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Great shooting on that 52 yard shot on your deer Kyle. I'm glad you like the wrist strap Mag-Tek Release. Your the first archer to hunt with one.

Thanks....Ken


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

so when ya gonna tell me how to get one of these who is making them?

Thanks


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Magnets are running late sorry. If nothing else hold things up they sould be ready around the end of the month.

The release will sell for under $80, not sure of price yet. In a week or two we will be ready for orders and I will let you know who building them. We already have several orders. I will offer some retail sales threw me to help kick things off. 

I would like to get an idea of what I need to stock for retail sales. If you want to order a release call me at 817-581-5809 

I'm here most of the time, if not leave me your phone number and I'll call you back. 

Thanks..................Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*When?*

So when are the hand held releases going to be ready?
Wrist strap releases are fine but most of the people on this forum are target shooters and shoot hand helds (either hinge or thrumb trigger).
Jbird


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I found someone to make the base for me for the hand held thumb trigger. I have several things to work out before I have some ready to sell. I'm not sure how long it will take. My main focus has been on the wrist strap model. 

Thanks....Ken


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

If anyone would like to build the trigger parts let me know.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Looking forward to checking out this release Ken.
A handle like your original Sahara releases would be excellent.
A smooth surprise snap of the release with no travel is what we all wish for...............I think your onto something and I hope it works as well as it sounds.
Jerry


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks Jerry

The Sahara was my Dads release not mine. Yes at one time I did work for him.

Thats why I did'nt use my name here. I dont want people calling my dad or the company he sold to. They have nothing to do with this release.

And the new owners feel they own my name and that I cant even use it as a designer credit.

The wrist strap first production model is being tested now. The testing is with a 85# bow shooting 200 arrows a day. we are one week into testing and all looks great. One more week to go before were done testing. Then we should be ready to take orders.

Thanks....Ken Stanislawski....817-581-5809....Texas


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry man, sure didn't mean to stir any of that up............just figured everyone knew who you were.
Your the guy that got me started using back tension back on the AIN days.
Be sure to let us know when they're available, I know I want at least one for me to try and then probably to stock in the shop if they perform like I'm hoping they will.
Jerry


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

No problem, when you start making archery stuff for a living you wouldnt believe the bull some companys will try to pull on you.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know how great this release has been shooting. I've been lucky enough to be Stan's guinue pig for this release and it is a great shooter. I've been able to take a deer with it and shot a lot of practices shots.

I know everyone is ready to get the production models out - and I tell you what I think those of you that like a solid no movement release are going to love this one, as well as the thumb models that will follow.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks Kyle.

That deer you shot was around 52 yards, great shot. 

Kyle is an accomplished 3-D archer and is a PSE staff shooter. Last year I pushed him to shoot indoor spot rounds. It was not long untill he started shooting perfect Vegas rounds. 

In the last 38 years of shooting I have never seen an archer shoot groups like he can at 50 yards. On a good day he shoots 2" groups or tighter at 50 yards, with a 3-D bow.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry wrist straps are back orderd. I thought the release would be ready 15 days ago. 

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

t


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

First of production run in black.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice looking it seems to be interesting release.

//Jari


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Whoa. Looks like a ggod one.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi CA_Rcher12 I like your quote, The archer makes the perfect shot. And on a good day when everything is going great this release wont let you down with a miss-fire. 

The last indoor sectionals I went to I shot a 295 with 57 X-rings. I lost one letting up with a trigger release. That was around 18 years ago and a good score back then.

I designed this release with that in mind. Seems odd that I never had a miss-fire in a shoot with a back tension release, but have had several with trigger releases. 

The Mag-Tek releases have a zero trigger travel. The trigger has only to positions, shot or not shot and no inbetween. All other releases have travel in them that could miss-fire.

Good luck.....Ken


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

Nice looking release,

Here is a question. For me anyway it seems like all the index finger releases I've tried have way way too light of triggers. I know you mentioned the trigger "tension" is adjustable by rotating the magnet, but what is the range of trigger pull poundage if you know off hand? 

Any time scale on the handheld version?


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

The trigger has a firm to very heavy pull adjustment. This is not a hair trigger. The way it works I have no way to test the pull. 

The suggested retail on the wrist strap release is now set. It is $77.95 and if orderd threw me I will pay ground shipping in the US.

I should have the finished realeases around the 18th ready to ship.

The hand held is next but not going to be ready for a little while. I'm getting bids on them.

If you want to order a release please call me or leave a message and I'll call you back. 817-581-5809 ask for Ken Stanislawski.

Thanks.............Ken


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Ken. 

Trigger pull guage.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=9961&title=PREMIUM+TRIGGER+PULL+GAUGE

I never leave home without it. I setup all my triggers @ 4 lbs. I reccomend to anyone that wants to know their exact setup and to verify consistancy.

Adam Guggisberg


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi Adam

I should have a release ready for you around the 18th.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Great, I'm looking forward to it. 

Adam G


----------



## River (Nov 21, 2002)

Adam...please let me know when you get the release..I want to look at it. I have been think about going back to a Scott Mongoose.....but...

keefe


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

If you shoot a Scott Mongoose, I will need to lecture you for several hours.....   
ADam G


----------



## River (Nov 21, 2002)

Why? I heard you were shooting a Carter...kinda of the same nature...just cranked down hard w/ break your back Backtension...I should have used quotes on this.

What do you dislike about the Mongoose?

keefe


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Completely different. Not even close. I will show you next time we see eachother at Sugarland.


ADam G


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi Adam

How is your indoor shooting going?

Ken


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Ken

We will have to see.. I have only shot 1 tourney so far. I shot the aggie invitational here in College Station which is an NAA event. Wasn't what I was hoping for but its early..   

http://recsports.tamu.edu/archery/aggieinvitational/results.htm

Mike Braden shot well, and Josh Binger really tore it up!!



Looking forward to some NFAA action around the state that should get fired up here fairly shortly.

Adam G


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok folks, releases should be ready for shipping around the 18th.

For retail sales in the US you can send a check or money order to me for $77.95 and I'll pay for ground shipping.

Ken Stanislawski
5609 MacGregor Dr.
Haltom City, TX. 76148
817-581-5809

For dealer sales, staff shooter questions, or retail out side of the US you can call Hot Shot. www.hotshotmanufacturing.com

Hot Shot Manufacturing
763 S. Orem BLVD.
Orem, UT. 84058
801-221-0694

I'm sorry the releases ran a month later than planed. Everything is in now and ready for plating.

Thanks....Ken Stanislawski


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

just got an double eagle four finger.. well perfect id say...
challenge you to improve it and if you do let me know... I'd most definately would buy one....


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Simple, Mak-Tek it. 

Any release designed right, then designed with a break away magnet system will give you a zero travel feel and never missfire. Unlike springs that weaken or break a magnet will hold the same strength shot after shot thousands of years after we are gone. This concept can be applied to any type of a release and will done in time. 

This is just the first of many releases I will bring to the market. Hot Shot is just one of several companys interested in making a Mag-Tek release.

Archers have several good releases to pick from. I dont nock any of them. I just have something new to offer.

Good luck....Ken Stanislawski


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry to be a bother. I know that you have been busy concentrating on getting the wrist releases out, but I was still interested in an update on the status on the BT modell. Impatience is a horrible thing! Especially now that I know, which last name stands behind this product.


----------



## Buffhubby (Mar 20, 2004)

*release*

are all of the releases being made by Hot Shot going to use your magnet system? I also saw them in the 2005 PSE catalog yesterday and was trying to find them on the web but could not. Then I came across this here on AT, go figure. I think I am interested in the Ar version to try. Would really like the X Spot but 130 bucks is to much to spend.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I designed a wrist strap releases for Hot Shot. That is the big money market.

I like back tension releases the best. And a thumb trigger too. I'm working out the final tweeks on the hand held trigger

But this wrist strap release is the best ever made due to magnets.

It take a lot of time and money to kick off a new release. In time I will have several to pick from. 

Your release type will come.

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

At this time Hot Shot is only using magnets in the wrist strap model.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

field14 said:


> What is next?


Maybe magnetic points and magnetic X's?


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

It's about time...LOL

I planed to have this release ready a month ago. And like most of you fellow archers I don't like to see the hype and waite two months to get one. I'm sorry for that.

The wrist strap release will be in my hands within two days for retail shipments in the US. I only accept checks or money orders at this time. Money orders received will ship within 24 hours mon threw wed. If for any reason I cant ship your release within that time frame I will give you 10% off. Any checks received will have a one week delay on shipment. The price is $77.95 and I'll pay for ground shipping. Please make sure I can read your address and include your phone number. Send checks or money orders to.

Ken Stanislawski
5609 MacGregor Dr.
Haltom City. TX, 76148
817-581-5809

New!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The hand held thumb trigger release should be ready before christmas. Again I went with someone to build them I have known for 30 years. We took 2nd place as a team at Vegas in the 1970's. The release is very sleek looking. The pressure is even on your three fingers for a relaxed feel. And it's a Mag-Tek, now more trigger travel or missfires. It can be shot with a string loop or ad a release rope. The retail is $99.95 and it fells better than the $200 releases.

For hand held releases call Don at 360-425-3908. He will handle all sales for this release.

I hope you all appreciate my price range on the releases. I could sell them for top dollar. But like you I don't like to be ripped off just because it's the new thing. I will bring you several products at a fair price, not just releases.

Regards... Ken Stanislawski


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi Ken,

How would it be for us international shooters, how is the best way order from you, will you take Pay Pal or something else.

//Jari


----------



## River (Nov 21, 2002)

I am gonna get the wife to acquire one for my holiday/birthday gift.....was hopeing to get it sooner than that but...I'll use my carter to shoot at santa's deer!

keefe


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

How about a picture of a prototype of the hand held release, or at least a conceptional drawing. It would be helpful to know what we can look forward to.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

How about a picture of a prototype of the hand held release, or at least a conceptional drawing. It would be helpful to know what we can look forward to.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



HV Bowman said:


> *How about a picture of a prototype of the hand held release, or at least a conceptional drawing. It would be helpful to know what we can look forward to. *


Hello
I might stand to be corrected.

But go to page one of this tread.There is a picture of a hand held release.

Now iam not sure this is the moddle Don is makeing for Ken or be the one he will have in December.

But there is a hand held release on the first page of this tread

Later
Unk


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thanks Unk*

I forgot about that one. I only hope there will be a 4 finger model too


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

*pic, and in stock*

In stock ready to ship.

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## MN Slick (Feb 10, 2003)

Ken, does the wrist strap model have to be shot off a loop? I'm strictly a hunter and prefer to shoot off the string. I tried a 2-shot which was supposed to be serving friendly but it ate through my servings in a dozen shots. Also will they be available with a buckle strap? Thanks.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

How can I purchase one?


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

If your in the USA I will sell you one for $77.95 and I will pay shipping. If in Texas a sale tax is added. 

I only sell retail and have nothing to do with staff shooting or any other sales. 

For all other sales get with Hot Shot Manufacturing. At www.hotshotmanufacturing.com. Or 801-221-0694.

To order a retail release from me send a check to. 

Ken Sranislawski
5609 MacGregor Dr.
Haltom City.TX. 76148

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## MN Slick (Feb 10, 2003)

Is it serving friendly? See my post above!


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't know if its serving friendly. My guess would be no. 

Thanks, Ken


----------

